# Repair for a loose blade fuse?



## Artfuldodger (Nov 21, 2019)

My 89 BMW 325i had a bad heater blower bearing and blew the fuse a couple of times. I replaced the motor but noticed the fuse in the fuse block is loose. It was a bad blow and messed it up a bit. I did try an adjust the terminals in the block with a pick, etc. but no luck. 
I read the quick fix is to just twist the fuse blades a little. I was wondering if anyone has ever built up the fuse blades with solder to make them thicker? It's actually only one side that's loose and only a tiny bit.


----------



## transfixer (Nov 21, 2019)

Never tried that, it might work,  what probably happened is that side got pretty hot and melted/deformed the plastic that the female terminal sits in,  you might try sticking a piece of plastic or something non conductive between one side of the terminal and the block,  to push the female terminal sides closer together,  it needs to have a fairly tight grip on the fuse blade,  if its loose it could cause it to arc and heat up again.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Nov 25, 2019)

Twist the blades as you mentioned.  Is it possible to change the internal component in the fuse block?  I've never really had this issue.


----------



## transfixer (Nov 25, 2019)

lonewolf247 said:


> Twist the blades as you mentioned.  Is it possible to change the internal component in the fuse block?  I've never really had this issue.



Probably could remove the terminal the blade plugs into, I've never tried it on a fuse box, but have on various connectors multiple times,  problem might be finding a replacement terminal unless you had another fusebox to pull it from.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks for the input, I forgot I even posted this. The fuse seems to be working OK for now. 
At least if it acts up, I've got a few ideas to try!


----------



## poohbear (Dec 21, 2019)

Artfuldodger said:


> Thanks for the input, I forgot I even posted this. The fuse seems to be working OK for now.
> At least if it acts up, I've got a few ideas to try!


I've had this problem on several pieces of equipment what happens is the terminals heat up and it takes the temper out of them and even if you squeeze them tighter they will still work loose. What I did was get the terminals out of the fuse box if the wiring is long enough, I installed eye terminals on the end of the wires and bought a automotive circuit breaker and tighten under the screws , no more problems, don't look real good but works great.


----------

